# fertilizer on pastures



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

I would like to put some fertilizer on my pastures. Is there an amount of time I should hold my beef cattle off the pasture or is it OK to let them on it immediately.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Dry fertilizer? or Liquid? Just what are you applying?


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

dry fertilizer, i thought i should wait til we get atleast one good rain, but i figured it wouldnt hurt to ask


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm guessing that I would want to keep the cattle off of the fertilized area until the grass had started growing due to the fertilizer. 

If I was going to fertilize a hay field, I would probably want to wait at least 30 days or so before I cut it for hay (depending on how much rain I had in that period, etc.). Grazing a pasture shouldn't be that much different from cutting hay.


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

ramiller5675 said:


> I'm guessing that I would want to keep the cattle off of the fertilized area until the grass had started growing due to the fertilizer.
> 
> If I was going to fertilize a hay field, I would probably want to wait at least 30 days or so before I cut it for hay (depending on how much rain I had in that period, etc.). Grazing a pasture shouldn't be that much different from cutting hay.


im in central maine so we usually spread fertilizer as soon as the fields are dry enough to get on. i wont be able to get on and spread one of my pastures for about 2 weeks and by then hopefully the grass will be about 6 to 8 inches. about when id like to turn the cattle out.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Doubt you would have any problems with cattle. Grass that tall would keep the cows from licking up any granules of fertilizer. And, the grass would utilize the fertilizer as it is grazed and regrows. I wouldn't worry about delaying grazing. Of course, I'm in Kansas and we don't have any rain to make the grass grow. LOL.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You can follow the directions on the bag of fertilizer. Generally, it will say how long to keep livestock off.

At a very minimum you want to wait until it is watered in. Ideally, you spread the fertilizer just before a 3 day rain. Let the field dry a bit, and then the cows can go back on. But read the directions.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

We fertilize with the cattle still on the pasture.. we use Urea as the nitrogen source in our fertilizer as it won't hurt the cattle like some other sources. In fact, urea is used in some feed additives for beef cattle..

When using other sources of nitrogen, watch out for clumps because it can poison cattle when they get to concentrated amounts of it.


----------

